# Davie Jones cane



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 24, 2021)

Maya likes buying carved bone and antler cane tops so like a good husband I take time out of my busy schedule to mount them on a stick for swmbo... she buys them from a guy in Canada (not @Kenbo ) who hand carves with a dentist drill. The details are incredible.

Elk bone and sapele.

One more to go

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2021)

Man those are so cool!  and your right, the detail is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 24, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man those are so cool!  and your right, the detail is amazing.


She bought a covid 19 top when the fit hit the shan. Just realized I didn't take a pic of it. I'll attach when I get home


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 24, 2021)

Yarrrr ....thar be shiverin me timbers matey. Thar be a showin ye masterful skills and thar be no scallywaggin a there me hearties.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 24, 2021)

Those bone carvings are beyond cool! You sure found a talented Canuck! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 24, 2021)

Those are intricately nice. I would and it was me would have done koa - you got plenty of aromatic sapele in that one room already and probably smells like you are inside a humidor.

I hope you don’t have dogs because they like the smell of bones..........you might end up with a disfigured Jones requiring an eyepatch........aaaarrrrgggghhhh!

Arn

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2021)

That's way cool Donny!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 24, 2021)

Here's the covid cane, elk antler, Koa bezel and curly lychee stick. I am amazed at how he does the teeth

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 24, 2021)

wow. That's all I have to say. Wow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 24, 2021)

Kenbo said:


> wow. That's all I have to say. Wow.


Silly Canucks are some talented sumbiches

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 24, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Silly Canucks are some talented sumbiches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 25, 2021)

Those cane toppers are wicked cool. Does this carver have a website?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 25, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Those cane toppers are wicked cool. Does this carver have a website?


She found him on fb. I dont do fb anymore so not sure what it is.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 25, 2021)

Pity the poor canuck - sure that even carving elk bone doesn't smell all that good! - But he's got talent!


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 8, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Maya likes buying carved bone and antler cane tops so like a good husband I take time out of my busy schedule to mount them on a stick for swmbo... she buys them from a guy in Canada (not @Kenbo ) who hand carves with a dentist drill. The details are incredible.
> 
> Elk bone and sapele.
> 
> ...



Having been accepted years ago into the Solemn Mysteries of the Ancient Order of the Deep by His Majesty King Neptunus Rex, Ruler of the Raging Main, it would please me greatly to obtain one of these likenesses of His Majesty’s Scribe Davey Jones. Would you please direct me to the creator of these superlative carvings. Thank You.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> Having been accepted years ago into the Solemn Mysteries of the Ancient Order of the Deep by His Majesty King Neptunus Rex, Ruler of the Raging Main, it would please me greatly to obtain one of these likenesses of His Majesty’s Scribe Davey Jones. Would you please direct me to the creator of these superlative carvings. Thank You.


Swmbo buys them from a guy on Facebook and presents them to me for assembly. It is a person in canada who carves them. I no longer participate in the Facebook so I'll need to ask her later.


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 8, 2021)

Sometimes I do talk funny but it’s for real.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> Sometimes I do talk funny but it’s for real.
> 
> View attachment 204832


Shoots brah


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> Having been accepted years ago into the Solemn Mysteries of the Ancient Order of the Deep by His Majesty King Neptunus Rex, Ruler of the Raging Main, it would please me greatly to obtain one of these likenesses of His Majesty’s Scribe Davey Jones. Would you please direct me to the creator of these superlative carvings. Thank You.


Here is his information and it's his public information so relax @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 8, 2021)

Mahalo Brah, will try get in touch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

